# Tiny litle bugs...



## Cor (19 Dec 2017)

I have been suffering from small bugs in my tank for quite some time.
There are some Neon Tetras in the tank, but they won't touch/eat them

So the question: what are these and how do I get rid them? Can I use a certain species of fish?

Tia, Cor


----------



## splatteredbrainz (19 Dec 2017)

Black Mollies

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor (20 Dec 2017)

Sure? always thought that these only eat algae etc.
Well, I can give it a try I suppose


----------



## dw1305 (20 Dec 2017)

Hi all,





Cor said:


> I have been suffering from small bugs in my tank for quite some time.


They look to be <"Ostracods">, (from <"Aquatoon">).





Some fish eat them. I used to have <"_Dicrossus maculatus">, _and they were very keen on them.

cheers Darrel


----------



## splatteredbrainz (20 Dec 2017)

Most any fish should eat them if you skip feeding for a few days. Depending on your stock this could work better or not and/or cost a few plants. Stemmed plants seem to get picked apart by my kribs when I try to encourage them to eat microorganisms in the tank. I recently had an aphid outbreak on my frogbit and found that if I scooped up clumps of infested frogbit into a net and let it sink in the tank the ciclids would see the bugs when they escaped the net and rose back to the surface. Now all my frogbit is clean, aphids need air. But yea black mollies are notorious microbug/worm hunters and probably less aggressive than ciclids. I say this assuming you don't keep ciclids in your planted tank like I do but if you do try dwarf cichlids. Most characins/barbs should work also, again depends on your stock

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor (20 Dec 2017)

Yep, it looks very similar to Ostracods aka "seed shrimp".
Now that I know this I have to find a way to get rid of them.

Tried the Black Mollies, but they are not the solution. So I'll buy /try some dwarf cichlids


----------



## splatteredbrainz (20 Dec 2017)

Funny I just heard about seed shrimp recently and wanted to try them out. I'm culturing clam shrimp now

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------

